# Your British SJ team predictions



## HHO admin (25 June 2012)

The British showjumping team for the London Olympic Games is expected to be announced this week, so who do you think is going to make the cut?


----------



## dominobrown (25 June 2012)

My thoughts...
Ben Maher and Nick Skelton for sure.


----------



## Pebbles (25 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Tina and I hope Guy!!


----------



## flashmans (25 June 2012)

Agree with above, definitely Ben Maher and Nick Skelton, and another one hoping for Guy Williams too!


----------



## HBM1 (25 June 2012)

Tina Fletcher, Guy Williams, Tim Stockdale and Nick Skelton.


----------



## JCWHITE (25 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Tina, Peter.


----------



## Javabb94 (25 June 2012)

Tina, nick, Ben and Guy!


----------



## Feathered (25 June 2012)

Nick and Ben, deffo... The others it's hard to say but I'm going with Guy and Tim. 

I just think Tim deserves a crack after what he's come back from. 

I do think though, (Nick Skelton aside) the SJ is the weaker equestrian team at the mo.


----------



## aimsymc (25 June 2012)

Would like to see Scott Brash get picked!  Think the only defo is nick.


----------



## EquiGal92 (25 June 2012)

Would really like Tim and Ben to be in the team or somone of the Whitaker family maybe oh and maybe William


----------



## JCWHITE (25 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Tina, Scott, sorry for the amendment!!


----------



## ClassicG&T (25 June 2012)

Nick, Ben, Tim and Guy for me!


----------



## 1life (26 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Guy and Tim


----------



## BBH (26 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			Nick, Ben, Tim and Guy for me!
		
Click to expand...

This would be my fave but I think other than Nick the others placings are wide open.

I'd love to see Tim in the team as I think he is a fantastic ambassador for SJing but am not sure given his Rotterdam first round NC results.

Would also love JW in the team for nostalgic reasons.    

Who knows.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Scott and Peter/Guy


----------



## Fools Motto (26 June 2012)

Would love to see Tim on the team... fairy tale story to that.
Don't really follow SJ'ing, so not sure who else is on form/good horses. But I also really like Ben's riding, so him too!!


----------



## measles (26 June 2012)

Ben and Nick are almost certain of their place going on recent form I'd have thought and on that basis Scott should have earnt his.   We all want Tim as he's such a good ambassador for the sport but who gets the last place will come down to other issues that we won't have privvy to, like soundness, suitability to the type of track expected etc.


----------



## Outinthesticks (26 June 2012)

I reckon Nick and Ben are certainties, but looking at the results from the Nations Cup and grand prix in Rotterdam, which I think would have been used to decide the last two places and reserve, I think Scott and Peter, with Tina in reserve


----------



## KatB (26 June 2012)

I think it will be Nick, Ben, Tina and Scott. I'd love guy to be there, but I think he lost his place when Titus was sold as Zak is an amazing horse, but still inexperienced at champ level!


----------



## elliebrewer98 (26 June 2012)

Definitely Ben from what I've been seeing!


----------



## xxlindeyxx (27 June 2012)

Ben Maher , Nick Skelton, Guy Williams, Michael Whitaker and Scott Brash / TIm Stockdale -Reserve


----------



## minniem (27 June 2012)

Ben, Nick, Tina, Scott as long as they think hello Sailor will be sound


----------



## tikino (27 June 2012)

ben, nick, scott, tim and micheal


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (27 June 2012)

NICK,BEN,SCOTT AND PETER,TINA AS RESERVE


----------



## ttt (28 June 2012)

Rumours say no Whittakers.
Tim definitely not in, Peter is.


----------



## Puppy (29 June 2012)

When are they going to announce the team? 

I know that Tim has posted on FB that he isn't in the team


----------



## Tillypup (1 July 2012)

http://www.teamgb.com/news/equestrian-jumping-athletes-selected-team-gb


----------



## amage (1 July 2012)

Yippee delights for peter


----------



## Super_starz (1 July 2012)

So pleased for Scott


----------



## JCWHITE (1 July 2012)

Scott rode Bon Ami in GCT at Monaco last night, the commentator, a non English man, said that Scott always places his horses on the right spot, down to 5 cms, on take off ! 
Scott rode very very well, and I can see why he has been picked.
Good luck to everyone, the Europeans are looking very strong, should be a must see event.


----------



## sonjafoers (1 July 2012)

I'm certainly no SJ expert and only know the 'big' names so I'm surprised to see there are no Whittakers.

Can anyone shed some light on this for me please, like I say I don't follow SJ but I am interested.


----------



## Rambo (1 July 2012)

Whitakers not currently on form. Michael's Amai has been injured and John's new ride Maximillion not got enough miles in the clock.

The team of 4 is spot on. Reserve could have gone to Tina, Guy or John....but overall, it's the best team we have available currently. Probably the strongest team of horses and riders we've taken to a major championship since LA in 86 imo.


----------



## Rambo (1 July 2012)

^^^ 84 i mean! ^^^


----------



## CalllyH (1 July 2012)

I'm pleased for Scott and Peter, I don't think they get enough recognition. 

Surprised tim isn't down as a reserve though too


----------

